# New pics of babies - Colourings?



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

Heres some new pics of the litters i have (29 babies in total). Any idea of what colours these are?

Fidgets litter age 1 week: (Doe: Dove Tan / Buck: Broken Black Tan)


















Lily and Buttons litters age 3 days: (Lily diluted silver agouti, Button Burmese both bred with Broken Black tan buck)


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Sorry i've got nothing of any use or intelligence to say but just loving those piles of peepers, all those little bald bellies-irresistable! :lol:


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Fidgets litter looks like broken black tans, black selfs, possibly broken blacks, and black tans.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Very cute! 
Fidgets litter- Black (tans) & Broken Black (tans)
Cant tell on the other litters yet (can see some brokens & blacks though)


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

Awesome. I had planned to get all the babies lined up for a photo session....but you know babies, they rolled off everywhere!! if i manage to get an all black baby in a litter....it's a keeper, as well as Beau - the runt from Fidgets litter.


----------



## nuedaimice (May 26, 2010)

That 2nd litter looks like most of the pups are poor banded, rather than broken marked. You might try working with them to see if you can get the bands all the way across (and lose the head spots) 

All very adorable though! 

-edit: I looked at your doe (Chinchilla) on your website, definitely banded! She's got a beautiful band too! Gorgeous!-


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

cant wait for updated pics


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

I think the band comes from Lily (the grey and white doe i have). Some babies from her first litter had a lovely band around them but still had the head markings but i think that comes from the buck i bred her with....so am hoping to get a self buck or a buck with a good band to see what i get.

I plan to take some more pics in 3 days time (Sunday/monday)... Fidgets litter is doing really well and are exploring (with their eyes shut :lol: )

Since i'm only breeding my mice for pet quality, I don't mind if their markings aren't perfect, they're all really sweet and super cute :lol: (yes, i think i am addicted!!) xxx


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

OOh, and whilst i'm here...i'd like to add i have my eye on a baby from the 2nd litter.....it's the one thats solid in colour... i think it could turn out to be black self....watch this space!


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

Update on colourings (will add pics later for your opinions on colour etc)
Fidgets litter are mainly black, most with white flecks on their heads, some with the odd white marking on their backs (i'm expecting cute little tan tummies as both doe and buck carried this)

Lily and Buttons litter: A lovely mix of black (should have tan tummies), broken black tans, and brown and white brokens. Will get pics of these as soon as possible (likely sunday) then you can cast your opinions on the technical colourings for them.

They're all super cute. xxx


----------

